# What is the differences between a Superdish and Dish 1000?



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I've seen both talked about here. Which one would I get as a new customer?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

*Dish 300* will pick up any of the DBS slots: 61.5°, 110°, 119°, 129° or 148° (as well as 101° from DirecTV or any other DBS service)

*Dish 500* is designed to pick 110° and 119° but can be used to get a single slot above or two slots 9° apart (some have reported they have used it to get 119° and 129° or 101°-DirecTV and 110° -Dish Network)

*SuperDish 105* is a larger dish designed to pick up 110° and 119° DBS slots plus linear polarization FSS satellite at 105° (Being phased out)

*SuperDish 121* is a larger dish designed to pick up 110° and 119° DBS slots plus linear polarization FSS satellite at 121° (Being phased out)

*Dish 1000* is designed to pick up 110°, 119° and 129°

*Dish 500+* is a new dish designed to pick up 110° and 119° plus circular polarized FSS satellite at 118.75°

*Dish 1000+* is a new dish designed to pick up 110°, 119° and 129° plus circular polarized FSS satellite at 118.75°

What is at each of these satellite locations? See the Dish Channel Chart or Echostar Satellites and Orbital Slots

See ya
Tony


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

so as a new subscriber, which one do I get?


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

It depends on the programming you want and where you live.

If all you want is standard def main-stream programming, a Dish 500 will do the trick.

If you want HD and SD programmin and live south or west of Pennsylvania, you may want a Dish 1000. If you live in Detroit, St. Louis, Raleigh or Indianapolis and want HD locals as well, you need a Dish 1000+

If you want international programming, you may need two dishes. A Dish 500 for standard programming plus a Dish 300 for most internationals. Or Perhaps a Dish 500+ if you want Chinese language programming.

So, let me ask you, What kind of programming are you interested in and what part of the country do you live in?

See ya
Tony


----------



## fsquid (Aug 30, 2006)

I live in Charlotte and want HD channels (the whole point of switching). I've seen posts where people needed two dishes to get their locals.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

That would be in Northeast part of the country. We cannot 'see' 129 from here so our HD is on 61.5 (so the second dish). You would only need one dish depending on what you want for programing, either 1000 or 1000+ with HD (not sure where your locals are/will be.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

A Dish 1000 or, Dish 1000+ is what you need.


----------



## samuel_m (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi All: 

I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and am looking to switch from DirecTV to Dish Network. 

I am looking at getting both HD programming and international programming (South Asian), and want to know what type of dish I'll need. Can I get all this programming in one dish or will I need more than one, and if so what model are the model numbers? 

Thanks in advance for your help! 

-Samuel


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

I had my install a couple weeks ago and the installer installed two 500's...I got the platinum HD package with locals... sounds like he should have given me the 1000+...I'm in southern NH


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

> I had my install a couple weeks ago and the installer installed two 500's...I got the platinum HD package with locals... sounds like he should have given me the 1000+...I'm in southern NH


The 1000 won't work in NH. He would have used 61.5 for HD.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/pictures/Dish1000Exclusions.jpg


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

nuzzy,

Your installer did well to install two dishes in NH. 129° is very low on the horizon so even if the satellite provided a good signal to that area it would be very difficult to get. So he installed two Dish 500. 1 for the "main" sports (110° and 119°) and the other for 61.5° only. 61.5° carries the same national HD channels as 129°. It also carries Boston HD locals which are not available anywhere else.

See ya
Tony


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

I stand corrected! Thanks for the info!


----------



## samuel_m (Nov 14, 2004)

So I need two 500 dishes to get HD and International programming? I can't get them all in one?  

-Samuel


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Samuel,

You are on the other side of the country where 129 does have a good signal and is high in the sky. So, unlike nuzzy who is in New Hampshire where 129 does not provide good signal and is a very low in the sky, you can use one dish (A dish 1000) to get 110/119/129.

Once again, 129 and 61.5 have the same national HD channels. In your case, SF HD locals are at 119.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

samuel_m said:


> So I need two 500 dishes to get HD and International programming? I can't get them all in one?


For the South Asian package that you mentioned in your earlier post you will either need a SuperDish pointed at 121° (which will also pick up 119° and 110° but not the HD on 129°) or a second dish pointed at 148° and a Dish1000 pointed at 119°/110°/129°.

It is a long shot from California, but if you have a high mounting point and a clear view to the East/SouthEast you might be able to get a signal from 61.5° that would be the same national HD as on 129° and the South Asian pack. Your second dish would be a Dish500 pointed at 119°/110°. But I would NOT recommend this as the coming HD RSNs will be on 129° for your area.

A SuperDish and a separate 129° dish or Dish1000 and a separate 148° dish are the better options.


----------



## Tweakophyte (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi-

I'm in Denver (80027) and have 2 dishes to get 119, 110, and 148. I am going to get a 622 in the next few weeks. I will get the HD package with locals, and some movie channels. In the future I will want to get whatever HD I desire.

Do I need a new Dish? Should I get a new Dish?

Thanks,


----------



## Tweakophyte (Dec 11, 2004)

Oh... I see it now... It looks like if I want any of the HD (where my HD locals are) I need 129, and hence a Dish 1000+. I'll need to keep 148 for a few locals, too. Looks like I'll need a DPP44 (vs the DPP33 I thought I could use).

My dish 500 has survived countless wind storms without losing its site of the birds. Only a freak storm that knocked the 148 dish down knocked the 500 down. Is the 1000+ pretty stable?


----------

